# I have a picture request.



## War (Nov 24, 2007)

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/9019/ld...cebbb345cv4.jpg

Apparently my avatar doesn't work anymore, so I'll be using this picture instead. Thing is, I'm on my mom's laptop, and I don't have Phtoshop in it... so can someone resize this picture for me so I can out it as my avi? Thank you very much!

Preferred if it could be saved as a png, please!


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 24, 2007)

Is that you?

Omg...secks.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 24, 2007)

There ya' go. It's just a simple resize, but meh. Someone else will have to convert it to a png.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/9019/ld...cebbb345cv4.jpg
> 
> Apparently my avatar doesn't work anymore, so I'll be using this picture instead. Thing is, I'm on my mom's laptop, and I don't have Phtoshop in it... so can someone resize this picture for me so I can out it as my avi? Thank you very much!
> 
> Preferred if it could be saved as a png, please!


As i said once before, which was deleted since Ace doesn't know what Spam is...obviously.

That is pure secks.


----------



## JPH (Nov 24, 2007)

Ace, that image is too big (105 x 140!).
Mine:














			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> As i said once before, which was deleted since Ace doesn't know what Spam is...obviously.
> 
> That is pure secks




Hiratai, she asked for a picture to be posted again in avatar format...
Not for you to tell her she is 'secks' (probably impying you want to have sex with her, or she's sexy)...which can be offensive to some.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Ace, that image is too big (105 x 140!).
> Mine:



You are correct sir. I didn't notice, the resizer must have adjusted it without my knowledge.


----------



## War (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the work, guys! Looks perfect


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 24, 2007)

Done. Check your Inbox.
Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm slow.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> And thanks Hiratai! I don't get that a lot >__>



Well now that you've commented on it I can't delete it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, moving this to the graphics/art section.


----------



## War (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry for wrong section, Ace.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Ace, that image is too big (105 x 140!).
> Mine:
> 
> 
> ...


You're making yourself look like a fool. You don't know the meaning of the word yet you begin to criticize?

Please....do research before you make idiotic posts like that one. Yes, that was MEANT to be offensive.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Sorry for wrong section, Ace.



No a problem war, it could happen to anyone. Hell, I'm pretty sure it has happened to me before.


----------



## dice (Nov 24, 2007)

The way things are going I'd better lock this...


----------

